# Shelled/coquina stucco- need help!



## [email protected] (May 30, 2018)

We have a 20 year old home with shelled tabby stucco. We recently had several large cracks repaired- the problem is the color of the caulk used to repair is slightly darker then the stucco and now repairs are quite visable. We were planning to clearcoat the whole house with prime a pel, but not sure what to do now- can you paint the house because of the shells? Do people paint over shelled stucco? How does this look? It seems very few people have experience dealing with shelled stucco. 

Thanks for any advice!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for posting on PaintTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com .

PaintTalk.com is designed for professional painting contractors and the related fields to discuss issues and topics pertaining to the painting industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assisting you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php .

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

